# Entertainment center



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

My son finished this last evening. Looks like he is a chip off the old block. I started him in my shop when he was 4. Now if I could just convince him that dovetail drawers look better and are better than rabbited ones. Speed is not everything!!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Harry,

Tell your son he is top shelf! That is one elegant looking mega project. You must be very proud. I don't know how old your son is, but I didn't start "slowing down" as it were, until about my 30's. Now it takes effort just to get moving! Anywho, it must be nice to have a son who can share in your interests...cherish what you have.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

I’ve seen a entertainment unit like that, but it’s only been in my dreams. As 'Con the fruiter' would say “beautiful”


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Quite an amazing piece of furniture, what a pity that there isn't a photo shoot so that other members could dip their toes into the wonderful world of fine furniture making.
Gary, I'd take bets that our overseas members wouldn't have a clue who Con is/was.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a heck of a good looking project. :agree:

How long did it take?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is an excellent example of fine woodworking. You and your son should be proud.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow Harry, that is some fine work! I would'nt say a word about the drawers. You, and your son should be bursting at the seams with pride.:agree:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just wow.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Awesome...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice peice of furniture you must be very proud of your son I sure would be.

Nice touch on the built in lighting.

You can't buy stuff like that in a store no sir!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent work Harry's son. I only see one chair in front of the TV. Is this center yours or his?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Now that is some fine furniture! You schooled him well!


----------



## David K. (Aug 28, 2009)

Everyone before me said it all, Wow... Awesome.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

jd99 said:


> How long did it take?


He told me it took 47.2 hours. THat's my boy, he keeps track of every minute he spends in his shop. Neat part is, the wood (maple) was left overs from jobs. He had to buy the glass and hardware, ($500) not bad. 

"I don't know how old your son is"
He is 45, retired from the army at 37 and started his own shop. in GA. Just wish they were closer to TX.
thanks

Harry


----------

